# Rescue in Antarctica



## umtali (Oct 23, 2005)

Cruise ships can be of some use.. hope the link works...
http://www.smh.com.au/national/cruise-ship-prepares-to-rescue-french-sailor-20130120-2d0ur.html


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

The link works fine, and I hope all goes well for them.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Weather could delay rescue*

http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=t...ould-delay-sailors-rescue-20130120-2d0zx.html


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good news he was resuced 1 hour ago. Link attached.


http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/1728518/French-yachtsman-rescued-in-Southern-ocean

Hawkey01


----------

